# Recommendations for Extra Nights in Aruba



## gretel (Feb 10, 2008)

I am renting a timeshare at Costa Linda in April.  My brother and his wife are staying at the Westin for 5 nights but want to stay the entire week. So, we need to find them two more nights somewhere.

I searched the Costa Linda discussion board and found the 2 nights available but the poster wants $275/night totaling $525.

The rate for each night at the Westin is $305/night totals $610 plus tax.

I also see several exchanges available for the entire week through II (which will run me about $600 considering the exchange fee and mf and then I lose a week).

There is a timeshare week at the Renaissance on ebay for $575.

Anybody have suggestions for something less expensive?

My hope is to find a studio at the Marriott using an AC so that we have use of the pools there for the week as well.  It's still expensive but at least we get a little more benefit.


----------



## sun&fun (Feb 10, 2008)

You might consider the Amsterdam Manor Beach Club.  It doesn't have the amenities of the Marriott, but it's more convenient to the Costa Linda if htat matters. We've booked rooms there when we needed to bridge dates between resort reservations.


----------



## wrxdoug (Feb 10, 2008)

Aruba beach club you might consider or casa del mar within walking distance of the costa linda resort.  Aruba beach club's site is as follows to look for rentals http://www.arubabeachclub.net/  good luck, Doug  Also include Casa Del Mar Site http://www.casadelmar-aruba.com/rates.html


----------



## lweverett (Feb 10, 2008)

The Renaissance T/S would give you the use of their private island for the week - I would prefer it to the Marriott pools.  Also might give you an easy way to park when you go down town.


----------



## KCI (Feb 10, 2008)

Is the Renaissance t/s private island the same as the private island the Marriott Renaissance hotel uses?  We are spending a week at Surf Club then a week at the Renaissance hotel and I saw they had a private island but I didn't see anything about a timeshare.


----------



## qlaval (Feb 10, 2008)

KCI said:


> Is the Renaissance t/s private island the same as the private island the Marriott Renaissance hotel uses?  We are spending a week at Surf Club then a week at the Renaissance hotel and I saw they had a private island but I didn't see anything about a timeshare.



Yes it's the same private island.  

TS at the Renaissance resort are situated in the Renaissance Ocean Suites section.
At the Ocean Suites the 1th, 3th and 5th floor are TS and the 2th and 4th floor are hotel rooms...

If you would like to see the view.... 
Here's a link for a video taken from my Oceanfront unit at the Renaissance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URXKekIdleY


----------



## Boyzz (Feb 10, 2008)

Let them stay in your room.  Costal Linda is 2 and 3 bedrooms.  If there are not picky you could try the Mill or the Boardwalk  or LaCabanna.  Also you could try pricline.


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 10, 2008)

We always stay an extra two days at The Amsterdam Manor.  We find it a lovely, quaint resort, also the beach is amazing (Eagle Beach).  The first eight days we'll be at Surf Club on a trade, (Palm Beach).  We get to enjoy both beaches and what's better than that. :whoopie:


----------



## KCI (Feb 10, 2008)

glaval, who sells these timeshares at the Renaissance?


----------



## qlaval (Feb 10, 2008)

KCI said:


> qlaval, who sells these timeshares at the Renaissance?



The last Renaissance TS was sold a long time ago...
The only way to get one is via resale.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Feb 11, 2008)

*Manchebo Beach Resort*

Two doors south of Costa Linda, I believe.  Same great beach, clean (though modest) accommodations.  Great rates.
http://www.manchebo.com/rates.shtml


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 11, 2008)

A few resorts on Eagle Beach want a minimum of three night stay.


----------

